# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  ever too late to do pct???

## r1sk

Really wish I never did a cycle but anyway was wondering if its ever too late to do pct, sex drive is almost gone and im only 22!!! Went to a doc to check test levels and they are normal.. last time I did a cycle was last year and was on test enanthate for 6 wks until i gave up and did a shitty nolvadex pct afterwards. I was young stupid and did not know what the hell i was getting my self into. Really need some advice because my libido is shot and I know this is probably the only place that can give me some type of direction. I can still get it up (barely!) but could never get blue balls if i wanted to. Was wondering whats the best advice??

----------


## T-MOS

Too bad you didn't come here BEFORE your cycle

You can run a more progressive PCT, and you can try some natural libio boosters for a while 
Tribulus
Caber

can you use you as the poster child for all the young guys that insist on doing cycles before they are ready??

----------


## r1sk

> Too bad you didn't come here BEFORE your cycle
> 
> You can run a more progressive PCT, and you can try some natural libio boosters for a while 
> Tribulus
> Caber
> 
> can you use you as the poster child for all the young guys that insist on doing cycles before they are ready??


what would you recommend exactky? Im 5'11'' and weigh 175lb w about 10% body fat

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

HCG 
Aromatize Inhibitor
Serm

----------


## T-MOS

> what would you recommend exactky? Im 5'11'' and weigh 175lb w about 10% body fat


try this

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=349581

----------


## r1sk

> try this
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=349581


thanx, but would really appreciate if something more direct, dont want to "mess up" again. Just really want someone to be like.. Do this exactly! I would really appreciate it. Im really freaking out because now i get fckn nervous with girls who want to bone... I hate my ignorance.

----------


## Swifto

> Too bad you didn't come here BEFORE your cycle
> 
> You can run a more progressive PCT, and you can try some natural libio boosters for a while 
> Tribulus
> Caber
> 
> can you use you as the poster child for all the young guys that insist on doing cycles before they are ready??


Caber to boost labido?

----------


## Jfew44

To give you a little more experienced advice (hopefully no one has to go through what I did) I ran a crap cycle with no pct and my libido was low for about half a year. I could barely get it up and forget wearing a condom. Anyways, I've been done with my pct for my second cycle for about a month now and my libido feels like I'm 15 again. I ran a clomid/nolva combo and it's basically saved my life.

Anyways, hope that helped.

----------


## Swifto

> thanx, but would really appreciate if something more direct, dont want to "mess up" again. Just really want someone to be like.. Do this exactly! I would really appreciate it. Im really freaking out because now i get fckn nervous with girls who want to bone... I hate my ignorance.


My sticky outlines many options.

I'd go with:

Clomid for 2 weeks at 50mg/ED and then continue to your labido is back at 25mg/ED.

Nolva at 20mg/ED until labido is back. Or Toremifene at 60mg/ED.

Aromasin at 10mg/ED until labido is back.

When your labido is back, drop the Aromasin and run the SERMs for a further 2 weeks, then stop.

If you labido doesnt come back after that...PM me.

----------


## r1sk

> My sticky outlines many options.
> 
> I'd go with:
> 
> Clomid for 2 weeks at 50mg/ED and then continue to your labido is back at 25mg/ED.
> 
> Nolva at 20mg/ED until labido is back. Or Toremifene at 60mg/ED.
> 
> Aromasin at 10mg/ED until labido is back.
> ...


thank buddy! I will order my stuff and let you all know how it works out

----------


## Apad143

> My sticky outlines many options.
> 
> I'd go with:
> 
> Clomid for 2 weeks at 50mg/ED and then continue to your labido is back at 25mg/ED.
> 
> Nolva at 20mg/ED until labido is back. Or Toremifene at 60mg/ED.
> 
> Aromasin at 10mg/ED until labido is back.
> ...



I have my clomid and nolvadex . Would i need to run aromasin and serm too? Why and how would i do it? And is that my option or do i run clomid for 2 weeks and nolva after and aromasin after that and end the pct with serm? Please back to me. Need your help mate. Thanks

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> I have my clomid and nolvadex. Would i need to run aromasin and serm too? Why and how would i do it? And is that my option or do i run clomid for 2 weeks and nolva after and aromasin after that and end the pct with serm? Please back to me. Need your help mate. Thanks


This thread is 9 years old, Swifto is long gone

----------


## usernamewastaken

> I have my clomid and nolvadex. Would i need to run aromasin and serm too? Why and how would i do it? And is that my option or do i run clomid for 2 weeks and nolva after and aromasin after that and end the pct with serm? Please back to me. Need your help mate. Thanks


What do you mean lol?I didn't understand a single thing you want to do.

----------

